# ترنيمة - رغم الجراح رغم الأنين -  ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد



## jojoko (1 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/69195899...ified=9c99d07b

أنا مش هتكلم كتير دى ترنيمة من الشريط الجديد ل قلب داود عايز اشوف ايه رأيكم عشان انزلكم بقيت الشريط
على فكرة الشريط لسة نازل من يوم يعنى exclusive
الترنيمة دى من احلى ترانيم الالبوم


----------



## jojoko (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*



jojoko قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/69195899...ified=9c99d07b
> 
> أنا مش هتكلم كتير دى ترنيمة من الشريط الجديد ل قلب داود عايز اشوف ايه رأيكم عشان انزلكم بقيت الشريط
> على فكرة الشريط لسة نازل من يوم يعنى exclusive
> الترنيمة دى من احلى ترانيم الالبوم



دة تعديل الينك
http://www.4shared.com/file/69195899/5592dd92/05_Ra3m_el_Gera7.html?dirPwdVerified=9c99d07b


----------



## oesi no (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

*فين باقى الشريييييييييييييط*
*انا عاوزه كامل *
*ربنا يبارك تعبك هسمعها وارجع اقول رأيي *​


----------



## minaaioup (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

*علي فكره أنا بحملها وباشكرك عليها من قبل ما أسمعها لأن فريق قلب داود غني عن التعريف*​


----------



## monmooon (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

*مرسي لتعبك ويريت تكمل الشريط*


----------



## cobcob (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

*ترنيمة حلوة قوى عجبنى أوى كلمات القرار
ميرسى يا  jojoko 
وفى انتظار مشاركات جميلة تانى*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## kojo (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

ياريت بجد تنزل الشريط عشان هو حلو جدا انا حضرت الحفلة دى وكانت روعة ربنا يعوضك
يالا بقى نزلة


----------



## tiger0000 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

"][ربنا يعوضك


----------



## jehan (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

بجد ترنيمة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شادى كوكو (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىي لتعبككككككككككككككككك ويريتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت تكمللللللللللللللل الشريطططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططططط


----------



## إيهاب ظريف (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

علي فكرة انا بحملها  وبشكر تعبك


----------



## إيهاب ظريف (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

علي فكرة انا بحملها  وبشكر تعبك


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: رغم الخطية ل قلب داود 2008 من الشريط الجديد*

تم التحميل وجارى السماع
 اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك 
اشكرك اشكرك ​
اشكرك 
الله يعوض تعب محبتك الغالية 
بهاء​


----------



## love_pesho (16 مارس 2009)

:94:حملت الترنيمة ولسه هسمعها الرب يبارك خدمتك ويعوض تعبك.شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسي ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 مارس 2009)

ميرسى كتير على الترنيمه


----------



## المجدلية (16 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ayman adwar (16 مارس 2009)

بجد ترنيمة جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كوك (16 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا 


وربنا يبارك حياتك
_​


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (16 مارس 2009)

على فكرة أنا رفعت الشريط ده قبل كدة على المنتدى على اللينك ده
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66922
 بس مكنتش عارف اسمه

شكرا على تعبك


----------



## kalimooo (17 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (18 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا_



_ وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------

